# 2007 Dodge Charger Daytona shoot



## ScubaBrett22 (Dec 3, 2012)

I had a shoot on a 2007 Dodge Charger Daytona R/T HEMI in lime green. Here are the shots and I hope you like them!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 3, 2012)

He could have used a good cut and polish before the shoot, would have had a lot more depth in the paint. Just something to keep in mind for subsequent car shoots.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Dec 4, 2012)

thetrue said:


> He could have used a good cut and polish before the shoot, would have had a lot more depth in the paint. Just something to keep in mind for subsequent car shoots.


Okay thank you!! I love getting feedback! I did not have my CPL filter on so all the reflections were showing. He did not give it any TLC so the car has been neglected quite a bit.


----------



## runnah (Dec 4, 2012)

Your mid-tones are a little too flat for my liking. Maybe that is intentional? Plus with such a vivid color the images seems a little muted.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 4, 2012)

This car needed a way cooler setting.


----------



## STIC (Dec 5, 2012)

...


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Dec 5, 2012)

STIC said:


> Purely as constructive criticism:
> 
> 1 Reflection of hoop in windscreen, bad placement and background.
> 2 Weird angle and probably should have shot portrait rather than landscape to get the shot you were after.
> ...



Usually I have a great spot but since the father of my friend did not want us to go far or take the car out so we had to make due. All of the shots have a "vintage" filter on them I put on that I made I can take it off and make it a normal shot.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah the basketball hoop is killing the first one. im not a huge fan of the location either. for me it takes it away from a true "photoshoot" and pushes it to a more. "heres some shots of my car in the driveway" at least it is a really nice house and driveway though.  i'm not a huge fan of the processing but that's more a personal preffrence then anything. I think this style would work well for an older 70's model car instead of the newer model.


----------



## STIC (Dec 7, 2012)

...


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am just going to  re-edit the whole thing.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Dec 14, 2012)

So here are some originals with no effects.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 14, 2012)

The color seems more true in the newest ones. Do the wide angle shots look similar to these ones?


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Dec 14, 2012)

thetrue said:


> The color seems more true in the newest ones. Do the wide angle shots look similar to these ones?



Yes I just need to edit them. If you want I can and throw them up here.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 14, 2012)

No need, I'll take your word for it. I definitely prefer the newest ones. Possibly add just a smidge of saturation might make the color "pop" better too. Just a thought.


----------



## Mully (Dec 14, 2012)

I tried to correct this one but there is some color crossover (too much red) that can't be edited out.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here are two edited shots taken with the 10.5mm.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 14, 2012)

DAT chromatic abberration. lol

What lens was this? That depth of field is kind of weird.

I like these edits better than the first ones though. The first photos have a magenta cast that is a bit too strong for my taste.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Dec 14, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> DAT chromatic abberration. lol
> 
> What lens was this? That depth of field is kind of weird.
> 
> I like these edits better than the first ones though. The first photos have a magenta cast that is a bit too strong for my taste.



Nikon 10.5mm and 18-105mm Stock D7000 Lens


----------



## Mully (Dec 14, 2012)

This shot cleans up much better.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ah, I'm gonna kill you with this tidbit of info. I had one of the first 1966 Dodge Charger Hemis on the highway. I kept it until 1996 when I sold it. When I sold it, it was totally original from bumper to bumper with 43,000 original miles - most in 1/4 mile increments :mrgreen:.


----------



## STIC (Dec 15, 2012)

...


----------



## STIC (Dec 15, 2012)

...


----------

